# Source Dog Food



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So I went to tractor supply today, and saw two new dog foods there. One was the new grain free of 4 Health and the other was this:

http://sourceforpets.com/

Was wondering what you think? Seems like a good food, at a decent price (I believe it was around 4 Health's price). 

I bought a small bag to use on my Frenchie to see if it agrees with her. 

Seems like it is another Tractor Supply exclusive food.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Which formula did you get? I think that I would try this in my rotation, not sure that my stores carry it yet though. I did the store locator on their website and it kept pulling up Pennsylvania locations....not quite in my neighborhood lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

At this point it looks like it's only offered in East Coast states, but I will have to look again. 

I did the chicken, as chicken seems to agree with her the most.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Not a great price, IMO. $50 for 30 lbs here in Western PA


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My local TSC (Ohio) has it listed as $36.99 for a 30 pound bag. They just didn't have it in stock the other day ..... I wanted to try a small bag of it first also. 

http://tsc.tractorsupply.com/search#w=4health grain free&asug=


----------



## ABBYLAB (Jan 30, 2013)

Apparently it is made by Diamond. We are trying to research it as well before we give it to Abby but we are a little leery after the infamous Diamond pet food recall.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It's not made by diamond. It's made in there own factory. 

http://sourceforpets.com/faqs

These are the guys that make it
http://www.ainsworthpets.com/


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm new to the whole "good dog food" world but it lists peas as it's 4th ingredient and that's high on the list. Based on what I've read on the dog food advisor website, peas have a lot of protein in them. I'm thinking that the total amount of protein is 24% which is a little low and if plant protein is a large part of it you are feeding your dog not so much meat. But I know nothing about this stuff!


----------



## ABBYLAB (Jan 30, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> It's not made by diamond. It's made in there own factory.
> 
> http://sourceforpets.com/faqs
> 
> ...


My mistake. Confused Source with 4Health. It appears that both brands are dist. by TSC. An internet search revealed that 4Health was made by Diamond but who knows if that is true. I have not personally seen a bag of either food, but asked someone to look at a bag (4Health) to see where it was made. They told me they couldn't find any reference to where it was made, only that it was distributed by TSC. A person I work with switched her pets to 4Health and said her dogs like it and have no ill effects from it.

Thanks for the links, the Source brand sounds like a good food made in the US. May have to try a bag.

We are currently feeding Abby Purina Pro Plan which we buy from TSC....had a hard time finding it elsewhere.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I checked it again when I went to TSC today....it is indeed $50/30 lbs


----------

